
Migration from GCM to Google FCM silently enables analytics - Boulth
https://twitter.com/iNPUTmice/status/998235169982238720
======
jacquesm
Super sloppy or really bad, such a migration should be without any side
effects of this kind. It also could expose the company to a legal mess because
they could be under the obligation to inform their users.

